# purple zebra shrimp



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hello, I just purchased 40 purple zebras from aquatic magic and was just curious I noticed these guys require alkaline water and a salt water tank for the young to grow out. so my question is would you treat these guys like amano shrimp when it comes to breeding them? or do the purple zebras require some specialized thing that is different from breeding amanos? Has anyone here had success with breeding the purple zebra? if so what are your secrets/tips/ suggestions to rearing a successful litter? thanks everyone


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

Are those a different color variation of the _Caridina Sp._?
Because those when they breed there is no larval stage. 
or are they of a completely different species??


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Hrm, if they do require salt/braskish water, that's going to be fun. I have the sri lanka dwarf shrimp and those are complete fresh but with a long larval stage where I get very few babies from. It's not something I'm happy about b/c the lack of productivity. But heck, if you can get the knack of breeding a brackish/salt species, go for it! I personally didnt think that was a species that needed it. I never really checked though- I guessed from their morphology. Oh well


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

So the purlple zebras are of a completely different species from the other zebras in the _Caridina_ species. They do not need salt water, they can be raised in their tank of birth.


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm wondering if these shrimp breed true. I'm hoping they do so you can hopefully sell some here. Good luck.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yup they do. Good news everyone I have 6 F1's already and more to come yaya!! look for a purple zebra ad in the for sale/trade section in the coming months!


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

jazzlvr123 said:


> yup they do. Good news everyone I have 6 F1's already and more to come yaya!! look for a purple zebra ad in the for sale/trade section in the coming months!


you may be mistaken....

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/.../43718-purple-zebra-shrimp-larvae-8-27-a.html


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yup mine looked just like your pics. VERY very tiny and now they are motionless so i think they are dead : (

im no shrimp pro like ryan so if these dont work out (which it dosnt seem like they are) i might just stick to CRS for now : )

Thanks for adding some insight to this relatively unkown shrimp, i think now that its become bit more popular a lot more people will be coming to your posts for reference : ) So are you going to attempt to start a saltwater rearing tank? please keep up posted on your progress with these guys i find all your posts very insightful and would like to see someone have success with these guys (since its probably not going to be me lol)


----------

